# Harlequin rasboras, cory cats to share 10 gallon?



## luminosa (Sep 7, 2010)

I am cycling a 10 gallon, and looking at getting Amadeus some tankmates. Harlequin rasboras sound like nice fishes, would they be ok with a betta in a 10 gallon? How many could I have? I was also hoping to get some cory cats. I know they should be in groups of at least 4. Would that overstock my tank?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, that'd be overstocking.

Harlequins are awesome little fish, though very easily intimidated, which makes them better suited for larger community tanks without any agressive fish. Mine were fine with puffy for about a week, but then he started attacking them. Simba was fine with them for quite a while, but eventually, they got really nervous around him, so I had to take him out as well. For a while afterwards, they were little basket cases and were afraid of everything. Personally, I don't think it's good for their health to be with bettas in a 10 gallon. 

Maybe just your betta and the cories would work.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

a lot of people will tell you that the cory's will get huge the answer is yes .....slowly I have been doing an experiment combining over filtering with lots of naturally planted plants and have almost emaculate water conditions with two Julii cory's three harlequin rasboras three bloodfin tetras 4 neons and a female betta .....in a 5 gallon. So go figure that out. I test the water constantly and I have really not had to do all that much to it. Granted my plants have gotten Gi-normous, but they are all healthy and the female looks like she is ready to breed with a very healthy egg spot and very bright colors.


----------



## Stormfin (Aug 27, 2009)

Isn't your 5g overstocked with 13 fish?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont listen to pei mai. he thinks that by stuffing 13 fish in a 5 gal with a powerful filter and live plants everything will turn out alright. This is simply not true. even if the water is perfectly clean that doesn't address the issue that fish still need swimming space.

you can have a 10 gal with:
-1 betta + 3-4 cories
-1 Betta + 5 rasboras

I believe it would be overstocking to have both.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Dont listen to pei mai. he thinks that by stuffing 13 fish in a 5 gal with a powerful filter and live plants everything will turn out alright. This is simply not true. even if the water is perfectly clean that doesn't address the issue that fish still need swimming space.
> 
> you can have a 10 gal with:
> -1 betta + 3-4 cories
> ...


Oh but Cory's need to be in groups of 6 and even 3-4 would be overstocking it according to you.
You can put A shrimp and A betta in it according to this guy that's it.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I would just get the cories and leave out the rasboras, this way you have enough room to fill out a full school of cories. Pygmy cories are the smallest type available, so if you choose these rather than a larger variety you can get 6-8 of them easily.


----------



## Stormfin (Aug 27, 2009)

All I've ever seen about Cory's is that they need groups of three or more not six or more.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, you're not taking into account that they're a schooling fish. Three fish is not a school--it's three fish. I don't know what sources you're using, but it doesn't make logical sense to assume that a fish that swims in schools of hundreds or even thousands of individuals in nature would be happy with just two others of their own kind. With any social fish, even non-schoolers like goldfish, the more the merrier. They will be happier, healthier, and live longer in larger groups.

Looking at your signature, you should really research the social needs of your fish as well as the growth potential of your crayfish. Your kuhli would be much happier with a school of other kuhlis, and many crayfish sold in pet stores get quite large and end up eating small fish like guppies.


----------



## Stormfin (Aug 27, 2009)

My crayfish is a baby, (caught in the wild), not even an inch long he's only in the tank cause my other one is being set up, I'm well aware that large crayfish eat fish. My sources are just what I've seen through various fish forums


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

well why don't you tell him what you told me that there really is nothing that you can keep in that tank. So sell it and buy a 55gal or larger and don't waste your time with anything else. Not exactly a helpful attitude you have and to be honest most of the info about sizes is bunk. a 2" neon tetra? I have never even heard of one.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Some bettas can tolorate tankmates and some can't. Pygmy cories are supposed to be compatible, but my betta is particularly aggressive and pretty much decimated the cories before I could separate them. The fish store guy (who said he'd been doing this for 30+ years) told me he's never seen this happen. Yeesh. So, I haven't been able to keep anything in with him. In his defense, though, he came from a very large shallow tank used to display plants for sale. He had a lot of room to rule the roost (I kinda feel guilty for keeping him in his own 10 gallon).


----------



## luminosa (Sep 7, 2010)

Just a quick update- I decided I really loved the rasboras, so I got 5 of them, and no cories. They are all doing great together. Amadeus is a lot more active and less bored, and the rasboras are schooling together beautifully. No aggression from anyone- Amadeus just flared a bit while I was acclimating them, but it's been 6 days now, and they are getting along perfectly. They really are gorgeous little fishies!


----------

